
Cookie Consent – The most popular solution to the EU cookie law - daviducolo
https://cookieconsent.insites.com
======
daviducolo
Cookie Consent is a free JavaScript plugin for alerting users about the use of
cookies on your website. It is designed to help you comply with the hideous EU
Cookie Law and not make you want to hurt yourself in the process. So we made
it fast, free, and relatively painless.

